# I met Lynne (Angel's Mom) and got Diamond!!!



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Yesterday both Lynne and I drove around 4 hours to meet in a town called Seymour, Indiana so that I could pick up Diamond. I'm going to be fostering her through NMR. She has a very unfortunate haircut right now and her ears are super thin. Both Lynne and I think that since her mommy had arthritis, she may have had matts that the groomer had to cut out. So later today I'm going to trim them up a bit to see if we can get them to look a bit fuller. Her coat in general is a bit on the thin side, but she was not on a high quality food so I look for that to change after she's been on a better food for a few months. She was used to free feeding on Pedigree Kibble. I home cook with Dr. Harvey's and she gobbled up her portion in a hurry. So no worries about her not wanting to eat her full portion all at once. LOL

Diamond was one very loved little girl and well cared for. Her mommy said she was piddle pad trained but Lynne did an awesome job with training her to go outside because she has gone to the patio door to let me know every time she has to go out. Not one accident in the house and I don't have any piddle pads down. We are all a bit sleepy because Diamond was a bit nervous last night and jumped at every sound. I'm sure tonight will be much better. She and Jett ran and played chase and tag last night until they were both out of breath. She wasn't a bit nervous or upset last night and seemed to settle in very quickly. But sleeping in the middle of night proved to be a bit intimidating to her. She bonded really quickly to my dad on the car ride home. (Bless him for making the trip with me.) I think he must remind her of her daddy. When he stopped by today to see us, she ran to him and literally climbed up his legs like a cat! Darndest thing I've ever seen. She is a very strong, athletic little girl who leaps like a deer. She would do well with someone who wants to do agility. And I think she won't be a foster for very long. Someone is going to snatch her up in a hurry!

Diamond at the park yesterday when we first met:
[attachment=48607iamond4.jpg]


Diamond last night here at my house. You can see how thin her ears are. I'm trying to decide if I should cut them in a bob, or maybe do a Tchelsi & Tatumn ear. What do you think?
[attachment=48608iamond5.jpg]

Just a few minutes ago of Diamond asking for uppies into my lap. :wub: She's going to be gorgeous when her hair grows out a bit.
[attachment=48609iamond6.jpg]


Of Lynne's gorgeous Angel looking adoringly at her mommy. :tender: 
[attachment=48610:AdoringAngel.jpg]


And what are the odds???? At the same park, at the same time, in the same town, a Pug Rescue was making a switch doing transporting. Pretty neat huh?
[attachment=48611ugRescueTransport.jpg]


So it will be interesting at my house in a few days. I pick up Malty on Thursday and will have him until Elizabeth flies out with him Sunday evening so that will be FOUR white fluffs at once. I don't know how those of you with more than two do it. :smheat:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Great pictures, Crystal! Diamond looks like one happy girl! I know she
will be beautiful when her hair grows back. You're a good soul!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Wow, Diamond is a pretty little girl. I'm so glad that she and Jett are playing already. I hope she finds her furever home soon.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Ohhhh Diamond! What a doll with a sweet and happy face.

Great pictures Crystal!!!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Bless you and Lynne for your kindness. She is a sweetie! I say a Tchelsi cut would be adorable! So glad she's in good hands.


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

OH MY - Crystal - she is a cutie, cutie, cutie! that face is just to die for!!!! Nope, she will not last long


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Crystal, Lynn Elizabeth :ThankYou: soooooooooo much.

Bless sweet little Diamond...gosh she is adorable.

And we have hugs waiting for sweet Malty for when he comes.

Crystal, thank hubby too, I know it's a team effort. :grouphug:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Crystal she is adorable :wub:

I bet you're tired - that is a very long drive. Thank you and thank you Lynne! I'm sure Diamond will be snatched up soon.

You're going to have a full house!! Have fun!


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

The dog rescue world is amazing, :chili: frustrating :smpullhair: , enjoyable :biggrin: , tearful, :smcry: and immensely rewarding. :thumbsup: 
Just as you said in an earlier post, you're jumping in with both feet.

You GO girlfriend!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Allheart @ Feb 16 2009, 04:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=728071


> Crystal, thank hubby too, I know it's a team effort. :grouphug:[/B]


Well if you know him, would you mind introducing him to me? You see, we haven't met yet. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Feb 16 2009, 04:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=728077


> QUOTE (Allheart @ Feb 16 2009, 04:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=728071





> Crystal, thank hubby too, I know it's a team effort. :grouphug:[/B]


Well if you know him, would you mind introducing him to me? You see, we haven't met yet. :HistericalSmiley:
[/B][/QUOTE]
:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: 

I'm sooooooooooooooooo sorry....OMG! I'm such a ditz!!!! Oh Lord!!! Wellllll, I have an idea, hmmmm if Elizabeth, has extra frequent flyer miles...well, um, she can transport, my hubby to you...deal? Only thing is...no topknots :smrofl: 

Oh Crystal, I'm sorry, :grouphug:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

She is one pretty girl, I bet she won't be with you for too long. Someone is bound to fall in love with that face in a hurry! Bless you for getting involved with rescues and for helping these precious babies! I'm so happy for Diamond.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Ahhhh, she is a cute girl with bright eyes and dark pigmentation and looks so happy!!! I don't think she will be around long at all!!! You are great Crystal.........and Diamond gets to play with Jett. They must be busom buddies right about now!!! How is Zoe doing with her? Is she standoffish?? I know you said Zoe was an alph dog........she'll come around~~Great job!!!!


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

:walklikeanegyptian: :Happy_Dance: arty: :Happy_Dance: :walklikeanegyptian: 
Your house is where the party's at!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Crystal, she is adorable! How old is she?


----------



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

Diamond is so pretty! :wub: You guys are so awesome for helping with rescue and fostering. I am sure Diamond will be snatched up right quick, she seems like a great little girl. Have fun with your new fluff clan!!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWW, she's a cutiepie :wub: . I wouldn't have been able to let her go. I'm sure she'll be adopted real quick.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

That is wonderful!!! She is a beauty :wub:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Crystal what great pictures of Diamond. She is a real beauty. Look at that face! The Tchelsi cut on her ears may make them look fuller. Ears take so long to grow. We know, don't we Dixie. You're right, she won't be long without a forever home with that face and personality. It's great she & Jett are bonding so quickly. Maybe this will all be a good experience for Zoe too. God love you & bless your sweet heart.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh my Crystal, Diamond is a very sweet little girl :wub: :wub: 
I am sure someone will give her a furever home soon, she looks like such a happy little baby  
What a wonderful thing you girls have done for her, oh, and I sure hope you do meet up with your hubby soon, then you can introduce him to us, yes? :biggrin: 

I think someone out there is missing out badly


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Oh Crystal I love her!!!! :wub: SHe has the cutest happiest face! Just one word of advise........count them off when they come in from pottying. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Try not to get too attached. That beautiful girl will be snapped up quickly. Thank you for opening your home and heart to these special little ones.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Aww she is such a pretty girl! I'm so glad you're fostering her. I know she will be even more gorgeous when all her hair grows in! :wub: :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Feb 16 2009, 05:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=728082


> Ahhhh, she is a cute girl with bright eyes and dark pigmentation and looks so happy!!! I don't think she will be around long at all!!! You are great Crystal.........and Diamond gets to play with Jett. They must be busom buddies right about now!!! How is Zoe doing with her? Is she standoffish?? I know you said Zoe was an alph dog........she'll come around~~Great job!!!![/B]


Well Zoe kind of 'cooked her own goose' so to speak last night. Diamond and Jett were playing and tusseling. There was a light snow on the ground and they were all outside to *ahem*, 'take care of business', and Diamond took a flying leap and pounced on Zoe. Well, Zoe was searching for that all elusive perfect spot and was not in the mood to be pounced on. And she let Diamond know in a very 'lady like' manner. :blush: Now Zoe is trying to instigate play and Diamond is just not too sure yet. I keep telling Zoe she had better learn and be a bit more welcoming in the future. :blush: 

QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Feb 16 2009, 05:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=728102


> Crystal, she is adorable! How old is she?[/B]


She's 2. In fact, her birthday is 5/12/06. Jett's is 5/23/06. So they are only 11 days apart in age. So....does Sir Toby need a sister?  

QUOTE (Scoobydoo @ Feb 16 2009, 06:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=728161


> Oh my Crystal, Diamond is a very sweet little girl :wub: :wub:
> I am sure someone will give her a furever home soon, she looks like such a happy little baby
> What a wonderful thing you girls have done for her, oh, and I sure hope you do meet up with your hubby soon, then you can introduce him to us, yes? :biggrin:
> 
> I think someone out there is missing out badly [/B]


Well thank you Janet. But you know, I doubt I'd find someone who would willingly let me travel at the drop of a hat to pick up a gorgeous fluff, or make arrangements to send one to California. He'd think I was totally :wacko1: and head for the hills! I'm thinking my little family is doing just fine as we are. :wub: 

I have to tell you, little Diamond is truly a jewel. She has such a sweet and playful personality. She's acting a bit more clingy today. I think she misses her mommy and daddy. But Jett and Zoe are doing their best to keep her distracted. She's going to be fine. She is having fun discovering all the toys at the bottom of Zoe & Jett's toy box. And she even managed to pull one out from under the night stand that has been there for a few weeks. Even tiny Jett didn't bother getting that one out! And she's giving Jett a run for his money when I throw a toy. She beats him half the time!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

She has a real sweet face. Her hair is a bit thin, maybe better groceries will halp that. I'd try to even out her hair - her coat looks a little moth eaten, but I'm sure in time it will be pretty. :wub:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh, is she ever too cute for words!!! It's a good thing that I do not live close by as I would just love to bring her into our family!!! She surely won't be a "foster" for long. I know our Chrissy would just love to have another Malt to play with.

Snuggle's & Chrissy's Mom


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Allheart @ Feb 16 2009, 03:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=728080


> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Feb 16 2009, 04:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=728077





> QUOTE (Allheart @ Feb 16 2009, 04:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=728071





> Crystal, thank hubby too, I know it's a team effort. :grouphug:[/B]


Well if you know him, would you mind introducing him to me? You see, we haven't met yet. :HistericalSmiley:
[/B][/QUOTE]
:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: 

I'm sooooooooooooooooo sorry....OMG! I'm such a ditz!!!! Oh Lord!!! Wellllll, I have an idea, hmmmm if Elizabeth, has extra frequent flyer miles...well, um, she can transport, my hubby to you...deal? Only thing is...no topknots :smrofl: 

Oh Crystal, I'm sorry, :grouphug:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Gosh... I thought I was the ONLY person who did this... :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Aw, Diamond sure is a sweetheart - what a pretty little face! I think a Tchelsi cut - or maybe just slightly slightly longer - would look cute, and
then, if you wanted the ears longer, they would grow in and fill out evenly. I can't imagine her being without a furever home for very long! :ThankYou: , Crystal and Lynne, and all you others who do this wonderful work!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Diamond is just beautiful! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Diamond is shining just like her name. How's Lynne doing. I hope she's not sad.
xoxoxo


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

QUOTE (KAG @ Feb 16 2009, 10:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=728413


> Diamond is shining just like her name. How's Lynne doing. I hope she's not sad.
> xoxoxo[/B]


Thanks for asking. I think Diamond being with someone from SM makes it so much easier. After all, she is still part of the family.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Feb 16 2009, 07:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=728271


> QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Feb 16 2009, 05:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=728102





> Crystal, she is adorable! How old is she?[/B]


She's 2. In fact, her birthday is 5/12/06. Jett's is 5/23/06. So they are only 11 days apart in age. So....does Sir Toby need a sister?  
[/B][/QUOTE]
Actually, that was the first thing that popped into my head, but unfortunately, with us trying to get the houses on the market and all that is going on right now, I just can't do it. However, if you should still have her in a few months... :wub: I would/will seriously consider her.

How big is she? I can't quite tell from the pictures.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Feb 16 2009, 10:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=728327


> QUOTE (Allheart @ Feb 16 2009, 03:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=728080





> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Feb 16 2009, 04:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=728077





> QUOTE (Allheart @ Feb 16 2009, 04:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=728071





> Crystal, thank hubby too, I know it's a team effort. :grouphug:[/B]


Well if you know him, would you mind introducing him to me? You see, we haven't met yet. :HistericalSmiley:
[/B][/QUOTE]
:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: 

I'm sooooooooooooooooo sorry....OMG! I'm such a ditz!!!! Oh Lord!!! Wellllll, I have an idea, hmmmm if Elizabeth, has extra frequent flyer miles...well, um, she can transport, my hubby to you...deal? Only thing is...no topknots :smrofl: 

Oh Crystal, I'm sorry, :grouphug:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Gosh... I thought I was the ONLY person who did this... :HistericalSmiley:
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL Steve...ohhhh I have a million where that came from. :blush: :blush: :smrofl:


----------

